# Best NBA Jersey's



## RedBanana® (Aug 5, 2006)

the best-looking jersey imo has gotta be the away sonics jersey. the denver home and kings away jerseys are pretty tight as well...


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

I like the older Kings road jersey that was black









I also, for some reason, like the traditional jerseys like the Knicks and Celtics.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I liked the old Memphis Grizzlies Alternate Black Jerseys
The old Toronto Raptors Home Jerseys
The old Alternate Blue Orlando Magic Jerseys from 95-97
the old Home Sonic Jerseys


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

Charlotte Hornets home jersey-










New Jersey Nets 1985-86 road jersey-










Toronto Raptors original home jersey-


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Houston's jerseys home and away are sick.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

now those are badd


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i kind of like these...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

I like these jerseys:



















I'm surprised there are some people who likes the old Raps jersey.


----------



## KnowBaller (Aug 9, 2006)

Now that's funky!


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Those 2 jerseys are the real deal.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


>


My friend loves those jerseys (he's a mavs fan) and has that jersey of dirk.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

VC4MVP said:


> My friend loves those jerseys (he's a mavs fan) and has that jersey of dirk.


Yeah Diddy did a good job with those.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Dynamic™ said:


>


I personally like the Orange one only.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ahh if only the last one were real..


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

those black laker jerseys are the dookie. compliment by the way, the board censored my original word. ****.


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

Kings alternate jersey. I bought the Artest jersey in this color a few months ago.











Raptors alternate jersey. Much nicer than the purple.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> those black laker jerseys are the dookie. compliment by the way, the board censored my original word. ****.


Yeah ive been trying to find it, but i dont think they are real. I found similar ones with the cursive "Lakers" but none exactly like those.


----------



## Local_24/7 (Jul 7, 2006)

The Black and Gold Lakers jersey looks tight. I would definitely pay for those.


----------



## ahonui06 (Aug 10, 2006)

i gotta go with the mavs urban jersey...that blue and green combo is just pimp


----------



## RedBanana® (Aug 5, 2006)

this one is sweet:










these are horrible:


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

i like all the hornets jerseys, bulls, celtics, and i own a lebron alt. and a wade alt.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

RedBanana® said:


> this one is sweet:


I have that one...its my favourite one! I have about 8 all up, but they're all from the early-mid 90's. An O'Neal Magic white, ironically, a #32 Heat black, but with Miner on the back (ie. Harold), #1 Blazers black (Rod Strickland), #13 Bulls white (Longley), #23 Bulls Red, #13 Bucks purple (Robinson), and something else I cant remember


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

The green and gold jersey that the celtics used on St Patricks day was the shizz. I also like the Green Mavs jersey and this years New Orleans jersey.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

RedBanana® said:


> these are horrible:


I think those are better than the green alternate they have now.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i kind of like these...


i've been trying very hard to look for a retro livingston 14 or a brand 42 but team LA store doesnt carry them anymore. WHERE CAN I BUY THESE TELL ME PLZ!!!


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

the grey mavs jersey are like trash bags


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> i've been trying very hard to look for a retro livingston 14 or a brand 42 but team LA store doesnt carry them anymore. WHERE CAN I BUY THESE TELL ME PLZ!!!



i have no idea, i just looked up "buffalo braves" in google pictures. i'm sure you could find it on the internet, but i would watch out for counterfeits.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## RedBanana® (Aug 5, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> i've been trying very hard to look for a retro livingston 14 or a brand 42 but team LA store doesnt carry them anymore. WHERE CAN I BUY THESE TELL ME PLZ!!!


Ebay...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

RedBanana® said:


> Ebay...



like i said though, watch out for counterfeits.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


>


Oh man, those jerseys are AWSOME.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

I prefer the Kobe Bryant home jersey.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

RedBanana® said:


> this one is sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The neck on the Hornets jerseys are different now but I do think they could use some new unis.


----------

